# Buffy showing off her puppies, retriever style



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Have a laugh. My sister came to visit and to see Buffy's litter (2014). Strong retrieving instinct. Buffy picked up a puppy and brought it to my sister so she could see it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a great picture, Buffy and her beautiful babies......


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I will always have that picture saved. Its one of my favorites


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Great photo!
I love the expression on Buffy's face!
I think that we need to open this thread for suitable captions to this photo!
FTGoldens


----------



## IntheWillows (Jun 10, 2019)

"I made this"


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

"Here, take one ... I have plenty!"


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

"Would you like one of my little potatoes?"


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

"A soft mouth comes in handy for carrying the kids."


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

FTGoldens said:


> Great photo!
> I love the expression on Buffy's face!
> I think that we need to open this thread for suitable captions to this photo!
> FTGoldens


Here's my caption-

_"This one's for you"_


----------



## daisy1234 (Jun 17, 2018)

That is really cute!


----------

